# XP Drivers For Mobile Intel 965 Express Chipset Family Video/Graphics Driver



## Lucasx86 (Jun 1, 2009)

Just today i installed XP SP3 on my laptop that came with pre installed vista..

I had some problems with the sound but i sorted that,

Its just the display now.

I see a big lag in scrolling and dragging and you know its horrible?

if anyone could help i would apreciate it


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

Welcome to TSF!

Straight from Intel:
Mobile Intel® 965 Express Chipset Family

HTH

Jerry


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello,

Did you install the chipset driver first?
Did you also install the latest graphics driver?

make and model of pc?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you need to post the laptop make and model


----------

